# Vox Valvetronix...what are the differences?



## maxdistortion (Apr 1, 2008)

hey guys, this is my first post on the forum...

i need help choosing an amp to replace my Marshall AVT i've had for 4 years.

I'm very interested in the Vox Valvetronix series, but the last time I tried one of these amps (some point in 2005), they've "updated" the series, but they dont sound as impressive to me as their original lineup.

does anybody remember the first batch of valvetronix amps, that had the old green cover over the speaker rather then the chrome? I dont know if its just me, but i think those amps sounded better.

does anybody have any experience trying the newer Valvetronix amps and can confirm or deny the major differences between them?

of course if anybody has any reccomendations/suggestions about other current hybrid guitar amps in the $600-$1200 and 100-120 watt range, i would appreciate it.

thanks!


----------



## Tawm! (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!

I've never tried the original line up of vox valvetronix and vaguely remember them to be honest. I do, however, recall playing a newer one and judging by what I remember it is in my estimate that you are going to be playing heavier tunes? 

Why do you need a hybrid amp? Are you looking for effects? Built effects can be hard to control, especially if there is no footswitch. They can tend to sound a little wonky too. If you have to go hybrid a Line 6 is probably within your price range.

I tend to think that your tone for your style of music is more of a priority, however. I played in a few heavier bands and have owned a half dozen different marshall stacks but found that a Carvin Legacy head on a marshall 1960A is a wicked combo for heavier music. The Legacy is a super high gain, naturally dark sounding amp. People say it responds much like a DSL100 but darker as it uses a different range of EQ pots, emphasizing lower frequencies. You can get both that head and cab if you shop around for 1200.

If you are playing a in band setting its great, if this is just for yourself it will probably be too much. Have you used all tube amps before?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

welcome to the boards!

any reason you're stuck on hybrids? in that price range you could get a pretty badass tube amp, or you could get a used Line 6 Vetta 212 combo.


----------



## maxdistortion (Apr 1, 2008)

hey thanks guys..

i gues the reason im stuck on hybrids is because I usually dont get to crank the amp very often and very rarely play shows..so ultimately i'm looking for an amp that will sound convincing at a low volume, AND have the potential to sound better cranked.

the marshall AVT was suprisingly disappointing at low volumes, but really sweetened when it was cranked. and from experience playing the pre 2005-Vox Valvetronix, it impressed the hell out of me when it was cranked.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I have the "newer" AD50VT (chrome grill) and it's pretty good at different volumes.

Don't use the amp models that much as it takes pedals well. Do use some of the effects such as delay/chorus (the tap delay works well).

For more gain look at the new XL line.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

maxdistortion said:


> hey thanks guys..
> 
> i gues the reason im stuck on hybrids is because I usually dont get to crank the amp very often and very rarely play shows..so ultimately i'm looking for an amp that will sound convincing at a low volume, AND have the potential to sound better cranked.
> 
> the marshall AVT was suprisingly disappointing at low volumes, but really sweetened when it was cranked. and from experience playing the pre 2005-Vox Valvetronix, it impressed the hell out of me when it was cranked.


get a low wattage tube amp.. and even that wont be quiet. what kind of music are you going for again? a 30W 2 channel combo should do you nicely.

*cough* Mesa Boogie DC-3 on ebay, studio .22 *cough* - will put your AVT to shame and easily handle gigs.


----------



## Chorduroy (Feb 10, 2008)

maxdistortion said:


> hey thanks guys..
> 
> i gues the reason im stuck on hybrids is because I usually dont get to crank the amp very often and very rarely play shows..so ultimately i'm looking for an amp that will sound convincing at a low volume, AND have the potential to sound better cranked.
> 
> the marshall AVT was suprisingly disappointing at low volumes, but really sweetened when it was cranked. and from experience playing the pre 2005-Vox Valvetronix, it impressed the hell out of me when it was cranked.


I'm with you when it comes to the old Valvetronix series, ESPECIALLY the VTX, if you can find one. They were really good sounding amps. I don't know why Vox ruined them, but I think they wanted to price them lower to compete with Line6 stuff.

But, you can definitely get into a good used tube amp for that price.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

If you're stuck on hybrid my vote goes to the Randall V2 head.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I've had both the newer AD30 and AD50 series Valvetronix. Both nice sounding amps. The latter had the North Coast Music Vox Grill job on it and it really looked great (not a big fan of the metal grill). Also had the VR Valve reactor series of Vox which was also a hybrid but without all the effects of the Valvetronix series. I liked the sound of all of them but didnt really care for the effects on the Valvetronix, just seemed like with all those added features it was more likely to have problems down the road. Another thing i didnt like about the Valvetronix series is that sometimes you had to nudge the dials for it to kick in the setting you were at. 

I'd suggest a tube amp. With your price range and desire for a 100 watt hybrid you can get a nice low watt tube amp that sounds good at lower volumes but can crank when needed. Plus i would imagine repairing a tube amp is alot easier then one that is a modelling amp. That is unless your looking for an amp that as all the added features of onboard effects.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

*cough* Krank Rev Jr. *cough*


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

violation said:


> If you're stuck on hybrid my vote goes to the Randall V2 head.


Agreed. More than enough power for whatever you'll need it for, tube preamp and a graphic EQ. It's quite nice.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

heck, i've heard a randall G3 halfstack with a gibbo LP studio, and the guy knew how to EQ his amp because it sounded great.


----------



## maxdistortion (Apr 1, 2008)

wow thanks for all the responses.

you guys are starting to convince me on the whole tube thing, it really does make alot of sense. i'm gona be recording alot of different styles of music though so the amp's gotta have...variation in its sound...which i guess thats why i was initially going for the Vox Valvetronix. its gona be a tough call, theres so many good amps out there.


----------



## maxdistortion (Apr 1, 2008)

Chorduroy said:


> I'm with you when it comes to the old Valvetronix series, ESPECIALLY the VTX, if you can find one. They were really good sounding amps. I don't know why Vox ruined them, but I think they wanted to price them lower to compete with Line6 stuff.
> 
> But, you can definitely get into a good used tube amp for that price.




So its not just me!! Damn...the only place I can find a Vox VTX is musiciansfirend.com or maybe ebay...it would be kinda risky to just order one without the benefit of taking it for a test run.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if you've heard the new valvetronix then you can ballpark what the VTX would sound like, no?

tube amps arent usually 1 trick ponies, and even the ones that are hailed as 1 trick ponies.. arent. Just write down the EQ settings that work best with each guitar and style of music, and label them as such.

It just takes a good ear and the righ equipment to get a lot of sounds. but if you are going to be hopping around many vastly different styles, i HIGHLY suggest a used line 6 Vetta II combo. in the studio, no one will ever know you werent playing a fender twin, ENGL, mesa, peavey, etc.

I like my amp, it's versatile and does what i need it to do. the fact that it gets better the more i push it is a great perk lol.


----------



## Chorduroy (Feb 10, 2008)

maxdistortion said:


> So its not just me!! Damn...the only place I can find a Vox VTX is musiciansfirend.com or maybe ebay...it would be kinda risky to just order one without the benefit of taking it for a test run.


I had a AD60VT, which really had some fantastic tones in it, but the VTX just took it a little further. Now I have a AD100VTH, which is pretty much garbage. I bought for the nostalgia factor, but it can't compare to the AD60VT. 

I don't think you can get the 60 or 120 at MF, tho. They are discontinued.


----------

